# JTextPane copy/paste trotz editable(false) ?



## 0plan (25. Jul 2011)

Hi, ich habe für mein Programm eine JTextPane eingebaut, diese soll nicht editierbar sein (Text nicht änderbar) jedoch soll man den Text selektieren können und die Standardfunktion wie Kopieren benutzen können. Kennt jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jul 2011)

bei mir funktioniert Selektion + copy, da muss ich nachfragen: überhaupt schon ausprobiert?
pasten willst du im Dokument ja eher nicht, oder?

wenn es noch nicht funktioniert muss man wohl irgendwas mit Document/ DocumentListener anstellen so dass keine Änderungen durchkommen,
habe es eben kurz probiert aber noch nix schönes geworden,
etwas problematisch ist ja auch, dass anfangs durchaus noch Text rein muss


----------



## 0plan (25. Jul 2011)

Sry pasten natürlich nicht, nur Copy. Das Pane ist editable(false) darum kann ich nix selektieren und auch dementsprechend nichts kopieren.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jul 2011)

> Das Pane ist editable(false) darum
willst du damit andeuten, dass ich dies bei meiner Antwort nicht bedacht habe? nicht sehr diplomatisch 
du hättest eher 'bei mir ist keine Selektion bei editable false möglich' schreiben sollen

ich frage nochmal nach ob du dir dessen sicher bist, und zitiere diesmal:


> Text areas are editable by default. The code setEditable(false) makes the text area uneditable. It is still selectable and the user can copy data from it, but the user cannot change the text area's contents directly.


How to Use Text Areas (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

da steht zwar TestArea statt TextPane, aber das kann ja durchaus überall gleich sein,
hier noch ein anderes Zitat:


> I have a JTextArea, in which will contain various text.
> 
> The component should not be editable, and likewise should not be selectable.....
> 
> ...


Java Core GUI APIs: JTextArea / Disabling selection ,Java Core GUI APIs. - thatsjava.com

alles in wenigen Sekunden in Suchmaschinen zu finden..


----------



## 0plan (25. Jul 2011)

Aus dem editable(false) ergibt sich das selectable(false) ist doch? Natürlich versuche ich diplomatisch korrekt zu handeln, ich bedaure sehr, das dies falsch angekommen ist! lach

Ich schau mir den Link mal an, danke soweit

P.S diese "Einfach googlen", "sufu!" etc" kann man sich auch sparen, hätte ich dort was gefunden, würde ich mich nicht an euch wenden.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jul 2011)

zum dritten Mal: du sollst auch nicht unbedingt suchen oder Links anschauen sondern im Programm ausprobieren ob du noch selektieren kannst

> Aus dem editable(false) ergibt sich das selectable(false) ist doch?
aus falschen Annahmen folgten schon Kriege, zumal das hier einfach nachprüfbar ist..


----------



## 0plan (25. Jul 2011)

bei mir funktionierts nicht im Programm, sonst hätte ich das angegeben. In der TextPane arbeite ich mit Documents, könnte es damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## Dit_ (25. Jul 2011)

0plan hat gesagt.:


> Aus dem editable(false) ergibt sich das selectable(false) ist doch?.



Ok nochmal für besonders begabte :bae:



> Text areas are editable by default. The code setEditable(false) makes the text area uneditable.* It is still selectable and the user can copy data from it*, but the user cannot change the text area's contents directly.


----------



## c_sidi90 (25. Jul 2011)

Mensch Mädels, euer rummgezicke ist ja zum abgewöhnen! 0Plan, les dir die Antworten besser durch und ihr schreibt nicht so "herablassend" lol. Poste doch mal bisschen Code, bei mir ist eine Textpane bei editable trotzdem selectable.


----------



## Dit_ (25. Jul 2011)

0plan hat gesagt.:


> bei mir funktionierts nicht im Programm, sonst hätte ich das angegeben. In der TextPane arbeite ich mit Documents, könnte es damit zusammenhängen?



was erwartest du, bzw wie soll es deiner meinung nach funktionieren?
Also selektiere den Text und drücke Strg+C und dann irgendwo im Editor Strg+V. 
Es wird auch kein Popup mit Option "Kopieren" geben.

Am besten zeig uns ein wenig Code


----------



## 0plan (25. Jul 2011)

Fehler gefunden, ich hatte es Zwecks eines KeyListeners auf focusable(false) gesetzt. Dadurch schwindet die Selectfunktion.


----------

